# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آیا زبان آینده ای داره؟کنار بقیه درسا بخونمش؟

## amir.h

سلام و ممنون از وقتتون من امسال دومم و زبانم در حد خوب هست یعنی تو آزمونای قلم چی 100میزنم و تو مدرسه زنگ زبان فیزیک میخونم.کانون زبان هم میرم حالا چند تا سوال دارم:
1-آیا زبان رو هم مثل بقیه درسا یا حتی بیشتر براش وقت بزارم تا خیلی عالی رشد کنم؟(با توجه به این که استعدادشم دارم)
2-آیا زبان آینده ای داره؟
3-آیا امکانش هست که هم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم هم منحصرا زبان؟
4-به نظرتون تمام وقتمو روی زبان بزارم؟(منحصرا)

----------


## kouchoulou

> 1-آیا زبان رو هم مثل بقیه درسا یا حتی بیشتر براش وقت بزارم تا خیلی عالی رشد کنم؟(با توجه به این که استعدادشم دارم)
> 2-آیا زبان آینده ای داره؟
> 3-آیا امکانش هست که هم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم هم منحصرا زبان؟
> 4-به نظرتون تمام وقتمو روی زبان بزارم؟(منحصرا)


1.اگه نیاز داری وقت بزار.
2.هر رشته ای که میخوای بخونی اگه متخصص بشی آینده داره.
3.بله.
4.نمیدونم
.................................
اینم بگم که توی جامعه ی امروز جهانی هرکسی که کامپیوتر و زبان انگلیسی بلد نیست بی سواد حساب میشه(من نمیگم این رو محققان گفتن.)

----------


## Prison Break

1-آیا زبان رو هم مثل بقیه درسا یا حتی بیشتر براش وقت بزارم تا خیلی عالی رشد کنم؟(با توجه به این که استعدادشم دارم)
بله می تونی اما خیلی نباید بهش شدت بدی. 

2-آیا زبان آینده ای داره؟

بله چرا نداره.

3-آیا امکانش هست که هم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم هم منحصرا زبان؟

بله

4-به نظرتون تمام وقتمو روی زبان بزارم؟(منحصرا)

تمام وقت درست نیست اما می تونید مثلاً وقت بیشتری بزارید

----------


## Zanbagh

نظر ب خصوصی نمیتونم بدم...آینده رو میشه داشت...ولی وقتت رو کاملا روی اونم نذار..تعادلو حفظ کن

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام و ممنون از وقتتون من امسال دومم و زبانم در حد خوب هست یعنی تو آزمونای قلم چی 100میزنم و تو مدرسه زنگ زبان فیزیک میخونم.کانون زبان هم میرم حالا چند تا سوال دارم:
> 1-آیا زبان رو هم مثل بقیه درسا یا حتی بیشتر براش وقت بزارم تا خیلی عالی رشد کنم؟(با توجه به این که استعدادشم دارم)
> 2-آیا زبان آینده ای داره؟
> 3-آیا امکانش هست که هم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم هم منحصرا زبان؟
> 4-به نظرتون تمام وقتمو روی زبان بزارم؟(منحصرا)


زبان خيلي خوبه ولي از الان به اين فک نکن که تو دانشگاه زبان بخوني. الان سعي کن براي کنکور تجربي رياضي و فيزيک پايه تو قوي کني. بيرون کلاس زبان برو به صورت جدي براي تافل بخون. بعضي مشاغل هستن که نياز به زبان دارن مثلا تو استخداميا ميبي نوشته： مهندس مکانيک-مسلط به زبان انگليسي.
حسابداري-مسلط به زبان انگليسي 
يني گاها براي خوندن يه سري مدارک يا هماهنگ کردن با شرکتاي خارجي به کسي احتياج دارن که هم مهندس مکانيک باشه هم زبانو خوببدونه. پس يه برگ برنده بزرگه قول ميدم:-) براي تافل و ايلتس بخون.

----------


## hengameh_a

زبان عالیه اما ب عنوان رشته دوم 
سعی کن ریاضی تجربی بری چون تمام رشته های اونا با زبان کامل میشن  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## konkuriha

جفت کنکور ها رو بده و اگه تحصیلات آموزشگاهی داری حتی می تونی بعد ها بری آموزشگاها موقع دانشجویی کار کنی

----------


## amir.h

ازبچه هایی که منحصرا زبان هستن کسی نبود؟نظری ندارن؟ :Yahoo (11):

----------


## amir.h

uppp

----------


## mohamadj07

> uppp


شاید ایشون بتونن کمکت کنن : @Purple NarSiS

----------


## soghrat

بروبکس محمداومد بزنیدش ازطرف من خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*خیلی خوبه دایی من خودش زبان خونده الان انگلیسی ، فرانسه ، آلمانی رو بلده از کتاب هایی که ترجمه کرده در آمد خوبی کسب کرده حتما بخون بهترین کار ممکن رو میکنی در ضمن برای استخدام در بخش فروش شرکت های معتبر خیلی به درد میخوره البته اگه کامل بلد باشی*:yahoo (4):

----------


## amir.h

uppp

----------


## SHINER

*آیا ادامه تحصیل رشته زبان انتخاب درستی است؟**دوستان عزیزم سلام.*
سوالی به دستم رسید که نمونه سوال رایجی است که هر ساله از من پرسیده می شه. گفتم جوابم رو به این پرسش این دفعه اینجا بگذارم: با سلام و خسته نباشید.من داوطلب کنکور تجربی 93 هستم.با  اینکه علاقه دارم در کنکور در رشته ی خوب و قابل قبولی مانند دندان پزشکی  یا پرستاری قبول شوم اما تلاش زیادی برای این هدف نکردم و متاسفانه نتیجه ی  خوبی هم به دست نیاوردم.در سال سوم دبیرستان با اینکه در طول سال تلاش  بسیاری کردم اما به دلیل استرس و مشکلات ناشی از آن نتوانستم امتحانات  نهایی را با موفقیت پشت سر بگذارم و با معدل 14 سال سوم را به پایان  رساندم.در دروس ریاضی و فیزیک هم بسیار ضعیف هستم . حال با این اوصاف قبولی  در کنکور 94 برایم بیشتر به یک رویا شبیه است.زیرا داوطلبان تازه نفس و  قوی ای را می بینم که تلاششان به مراتب بسیار بیشتر از من است.به همین دلیل  تصمیم گرفته ام که برای کنکور زبان تلاش خود را از سر بگیرم.اما این تصمیم  هنوز به قطعیت نرسیده.نمیدانم که این راه درست هست یا نه؟آیا کنکورزبان  آینده دارد یا نه؟
ازتون خواهش میکنم که راهنماییی ام کنید و بگید که راه درست و آینده دار کدام یکی است.
آیا می شود با کنکور زبان و ادامه تحصیل در یکی از شاخه های آن آینده شغلی خوبی داشت؟ در کدام شاخه؟
از شما به خاطر زحمات بی دریغتان مچکرم و برای شما آرزوی تندرستی میکنم.

*پاسخ: دوست عزیزم سلام!* عقیده قلبی من که همیشه به تمام دانش آموزان مستقیم خودم در کلاسهایم گفته ام این است که انسان باید دنبال علاقه اش برود.
 نکته مهم اینه که بسیاری از افراد زبان را در مفهوم زبان عمومی و  کاربردی برای زندگی روزمره دوست دارند و درک می کنند که برای این هدف واقعا  نیازی به رفتن به دانشگاه نیست و با مراجعه به کلاسهای زبان می توان دانش  مربوطه را به دست آورد. باید دقت داشت که ادامه تحصیل در رشته زبان در  دانشگاه مختص کسی است که می خواهد بعد تحقیقاتی و علمی خود را به طور  آکادمیک گسترش دهد و هدف تسلط بر زبان عمومی در سر ندارد.
 نکته مهمتر اینه که در دنیای امروز شما خیلی بابت تحصیلتون پول در نمی  آورید بلکه بر اساس تخصصتون و مهارتتون درآمد دارید. به عبارت دیگر مهندسان  و پزشکان زیادی می بینیم که شاید درآمد بخور و نمیری دارند در حالی که  آرایشگر یا سرآشپزی هم می شناسیم که پولهای آنچنانی در می آورد و* بالعکس.* منظورم  از “و بالعکس” این است که لزوما هیچ رشته ای به شغل خوب و پر در آمد نمی  انجامد مگر آنکه شما در آن رشته فردی درجه یک با تواناییهای خاص و استثنایی  باشید.
 پس خواندن رشته زبان می تواند به شغل و درآمدی استثنایی (مثلا مدیریت یک  آکادمی بزرگ با شعب فراوان در کشور) بینجامد و یا این که به یک معلم ساده  زبان با درآمد ساعتی 5000 تومان ختم شود. این شما هستید که با پشتکار و  انگیزه و تلاش فراوان خود، جای خودتون رو در بازار پر رقابت امروز باز می  کنید.
 موتور محرکه برای این تلاش چیست؟ علاقه، علاقه، علاقه.
 پس باز هم می گم علاقه شرط لازم برای موفقیته ولی شرط کافی نیست. تلاش و  پشتکار و دنبال کردن این هدف که فردی خاص و با مهارتهای استثنایی شوید،  رمز موفقیت شما خواهد بود.


*منبــع : shahabanari.com*

----------


## Purple NarSiS

1-آیا زبان رو هم مثل بقیه درسا یا حتی بیشتر براش وقت بزارم تا خیلی عالی رشد کنم؟(با توجه به این که استعدادشم دارم)
2-آیا زبان آینده ای داره؟
3-آیا امکانش هست که هم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم هم منحصرا زبان؟
4-به نظرتون تمام وقتمو روی زبان بزارم؟(منحصرا)                         

اول یه نکته رو بگم که پاسخی که آقای اناری دادن و *unknown* عزیز گذاشتن اینجا فکر میکنم دقیقا جواب سوال شما رو داده باشه ولی منم یه سری توضیحات میدم.

به خودت رجوع کن. ببین استعدادت و توانایی هات توی هر درس چقدر هستند؟
به قول آقای اناری و خیلیای دیگه، توی هر رشته ای که باشی اگه توی اون رشته متخصص باشی و حرف اول رو بزنی مطمئن باش که موفق و پر درآمد خواهد بود. و اینا همش بستگی به خودت و تلاشت داره.
ببین علاقت واقعا چیه؟ این که رشته زبان رو بخونی و ادامه بدی؟ به این موضوع علاقه داری؟ یا این که به یکی از رشته های مرتبت با رشته ی دبیرستانت برسی و توی اون پیشرفت کنی؟
اگه فکر می کنی توی رشته خودت ضعفت خیلی زیاده و علاقه ای بهش نداری و جای پیشرفتی برات نیست، خوبه که تمرکزت رو بذاری روی زبان.
اما به نظر من این کار رو نکن.
توی کنکور زبان دروس عمومی خیلی خیلی مهم هستند که این دروس با رشته اصلیت مشترک اند.
پس تا اینجا کار خاصی نمیخواد بکنی.
میرسیم سر زبان تخصصی که اونم روزی دو ساعت از الان مطالعه مفید داشته باشید قول میدم موفق بشید (البته بستگی داره که موفقتیت رو توی چی ببینید و چه دانشگاه و رتبه ای مد نطرتون باشه اما با روزی دو ساعت رتبه خوبی میشه آورد، شاید عالی نشه.) 
از اونجایی هم که شما زبان آموز کانون زبان هستید پس پایه گرامر قوی باید داشته باشید. لغت خودتون رو قوی کنید و گرامر رو هم مرور کنید که نکاتش حساب ی
Stick in Mind بشه براتون. زدن تستای زیاد روش خوبیه برای این کار چون هم چشمتون آشنا میشه و هم با روش استفاده نکات توی تست آشنا میشید.
در مورد آیندش هم که توضیحات آقای اناری خوب بود و منم تاکید و تایید میکنم که همه چی بستگی به تلاش خودتون داره.
شما میتونید کسی رو ببینید که فوق لیسانس زبان داره اما خیلی توی زبان ضعف داره و تازه یاد این افتاده که توی آموزشگاه های زبان شرکت کنه که مهارت هاش رو تقویت کنه! و میتونید یه نفر رو هم ببینید که با لیسانس زبان معروف ترین مدرس شهر خودش باشه و شاید درآمدش از یه دکتر هم بیشتر باشه.
امیدوارم بهتون کمک کرده باشم.
موفق باشید

----------

